# Denglisch

## beejay

Jaja - vielleicht kommt bei mir wieder mal der Piefke raus, aber ich muss das eben mal loswerden:

Sicher - Englisch ist eine Sprache, die gerade in diesem Bereich hier essentiell ist und für manche englische Wörter gibt es auch keine Deutsche Entsprechung - in gewissem Maße kommt man also um Englische Begriffe nicht herum.

Aber da stellt sich die Frage: Warum kann man für Begriffe die eine passende deutsche Ensprechung haben nicht auch das deutsche Wort nehmen? - Warum heisst es zum Beispiel "Ich drücke auf den Logout-Button" und nicht "Ich drücke auf den Abmelde-Knopf"?

Und noch besser - warum diese ganzen "halbgaren" Begriffe, die weder Englisch noch Deutsch, sondern "Denglisch" sind. Beispiele hierfür findet man zu Hauf; Beispiel "ich habe gedownloaded", "ich habe gemerged", "das installt nicht richtig"...

Ich will ja niemand auf den Fuss treten   :Wink:  , und ich bin auch kein Deutschlehrer oder übermässiger Patriot - aber warum dieser Mischmasch? Hört es sich cooler an? Macht es einen professionelleren Eindruck?

Was denkt Ihr darüber? Seid Ihr der gleichen Meinung? Benutzt Ihr vielleicht solche Begriffe? Und wenn ja, warum?

Ich freue mich auf zahlreiche Antworten   :Very Happy: 

----------

## alexod

Du hast recht, dass Denglish manchmal blöd oder komisch klingt.

Die englischen Begriffe sind aber die Fachwörter, mit denen man immer konfrontiert wird, sobald man etwas mehr als der normale Benutzter macht.

Wenn man z.B. mit der Shell arbeitet, programmiert oder in internationalen Foren, Newsgroups etc. Hilfe sucht, braucht man automatisch die englischen Begriffe und gewöhnt sich an sie.

Auf der shell gebe ich "logout" ein, um mich auszuloggen, und bei X macht das gleiche eben der logout-button.   :Smile: 

Außerdem sind die englischen Begriffe oft kürzer und präziser, z.B. wird sowohl "paste" als auch "insert" mit "einfügen" übersetzt, obwohl sie verschiedene Dinge meinen.

----------

## daemonb

Ich finde es meistens auch doof, wenn jemand denglisch spricht, allerdings ertappe ich mich auch SEHR oft dabei das ich schreibe was ich denke. Vorallen in Foren. 

Ich schreibe das was mein computer mir sagt. Ich behaupte nicht das das der deutschen sprache förderlich ist, aber leute die eine halbe stunde darüber nachdenken wie sie einen Satz formulieren finde ich auch arm. Ich schreibe meine Texte einfach aus dem Bauch heraus, ohne Rechtschreib und Grammatikkontrolle.

Ich bin halt ein fauler Mensch, daran wird sich bis ich rentner bin nichts ändern denke ich *g*.

bis denne

DaemonB

----------

## nikai

 *alexod wrote:*   

> Auf der shell gebe ich "logout" ein, um mich auszuloggen

 

Nun, ich melde mich mit "exit" ab.   :Wink: 

Ernsthaft, ich finde Denglisch fürchterlich. Wenn eine Diskussion *wirklich* technischer wird, dann lieber gleich alles auf Englisch. Mischmasch und krampfhafte Eindeutschereiversuche verwirren sonst viel zu sehr.

Wenn es Deutsch sein muß, lassen sich bis zu einem gewissen Grad recht gute Eindeutschungen finden, die vor allem auch verständlich sein müssen. Die würde ich aber weniger in technischer Diskussion, sondern in Hilfetexten und Dokumentation verwenden.

----------

## c07

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Jaja - vielleicht kommt bei mir wieder mal der Piefke raus

 

Dein Nick spricht eigentlich nicht dafür.  :Very Happy: 

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Aber da stellt sich die Frage: Warum kann man für Begriffe die eine passende deutsche Ensprechung haben nicht auch das deutsche Wort nehmen? - Warum heisst es zum Beispiel "Ich drücke auf den Logout-Button" und nicht "Ich drücke auf den Abmelde-Knopf"?

 

Wo es für häufige Wörter eine gute Entsprechung gibt, verwend ich sie auch, wie es die meisten Leute tun, die damit vertraut sind. Also z.B. "Rechner" statt "Computer". Aber zu meiner Oma muss ich "Computer" sagen, damit sie versteht, was ich mein. Je spezieller ein Wort für wen ist, desto eher wird er den Fachausdruck verwenden, und der ist eben meistens englisch. Vernünftige einheimische Übertragungen ergeben sich erst durch den ständigen Umgang mit der Sache.

Gekünstelte Übersetzungen kann ich gar nicht vertragen, und unsinnige wörtliche Übersetzungen noch weniger (Übersetzt Netscape 7 eigentlich immer noch "forward" durchgehend mit "weiterleiten"? Die "Ikonen" im Atari waren dagegen wenigstens lustig). Deshalb verwend ich auch nach Möglichkeit nur englische Oberflächen, und auf meinem "Abmelde-Knopf" (heißt es nicht "Schaltfläche"?) steht halt tatsächlich "Logout". "Ich drücke auf den Abmelde-Knopf" ist eh nur was für schriftliche Anleitungen, und eine vernünftige Übersetzung wird "Button" ersatzlos streichen: "ich drück auf 'Abmelden'". Mündlich heißt es bei mir einfach "ich geh raus", wenn der Zusammenhang klar ist.

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Und noch besser - warum diese ganzen "halbgaren" Begriffe, die weder Englisch noch Deutsch, sondern "Denglisch" sind. Beispiele hierfür findet man zu Hauf; Beispiel "ich habe gedownloaded", "ich habe gemerged", "das installt nicht richtig"...

 

Das "...ed" ist definitiv falsch. Man kann diese Wörter schon eindeutschen, aber dann muss es natürlich "downgeloadet" oder bestenfalls "gedownloadet" heißen. Aber wer benutzt das heute denn noch? "Runtergeladen" hat sich doch schon ziemlich allgemein durchgesetzt, zumindest im mündlichen Gebrauch. Jedenfalls sind solche Bildungen nicht "halbgar". Das Deutsche konjugiert halt (wie fast alle Sprachen) fremde Verben nach den eigenen Regeln. Seltsamer ist da eher, dass die Mehrzahl von Substantiven meistens nach den originalen Regeln gebildet wird. Beides trifft übrigens auch auf lateinische Fremdwörter zu, die es schon seit Jahrhunderten gibt.

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Ich will ja niemand auf den Fuss treten   , und ich bin auch kein Deutschlehrer oder übermässiger Patriot - aber warum dieser Mischmasch? Hört es sich cooler an? Macht es einen professionelleren Eindruck?

 

Solang es einfacher ist, das Original zu benutzen, bietet sich das auch an. "Shift" ist halt handlicher und prägnanter als "Umschalttaste" (was auch gar nicht den Kern der Sache trifft ("umschalten" tut Capslock)). Professioneller wirkt eher die Sprachregelung, die Microsoft für seine Programme erfunden hat. Für die Werbung zählt dagegen wirklich oft nur die Coolness, und einiges davon dringt natürlich auch in die Alltagssprache. Das ist lästig, wie Werbung überhaupt lästig ist, aber es gibt Schlimmeres.

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> beejay wrote:
> 
> Jaja - vielleicht kommt bei mir wieder mal der Piefke raus
> ...

 

Sehr schön beobachtet. Abgesehen davon, hat natürlich jeder seine Befindlichkeiten. Wenn jemand denglished stört mich das wenig. Wenn jemand schlechtes deutsch spricht schon mehr. Redewendungen wie "nicht wirklich", "macht keinen Sinn" (das heisst "ergibt keinen Sinn"!!!) provozieren bei mir schon eher Augenrollen.

Gruß

Thomas

----------

## wudmx

theoretisch bin ich auch fuer eine strikte trennung zw. deutsch und englisch! allerdings ist das meiner meinung nach (IMHO ;-)) nicht immer moeglich oder es ist umstaendlich!

zum einen kenn ich kein deutsches wort fuer gateway oder router (zumindest jetzt gerade nicht); natuerlich, man kann es umschreiben, aber das waere mir zu umstaendlich!

----------

## kairo

"Checkt" das "out"    :Cool:   :Smile:  :

http://germanenglishwords.com/

mfg

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Also wie ich da Ganze sehe sind Fachbegriffe nun einmal da um verwendet zu werden. Vergeßt nicht, daß es immer in der Geschichte Anpassungen an andere Sprachen gegeben hat (=> Französisch!) weil das gerade modern war. Ich finde das nicht unbedingt schlecht, viele Worte haben sich auch etabliiert (Friseur z.B.). Was mir aber richtig auf den Senkel geht sind solche sinnlosen Werbungen mit englischen Slogans (O², Raiba mitn Mayer in Österreich) und der Versuch, englischen Vokabeln in Deutsch einzubetten (z.B.: shoppen, emergen und andere solche Verbrechen  :Wink: ).

----------

## c07

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> der Versuch, englischen Vokabeln in Deutsch einzubetten (z.B.: shoppen, emergen und andere solche Verbrechen ).

 

Verben werden in der deutschen Sprache immer weniger verwendet oder durch ausdruckslose ersetzt, u.a. deshalb, weil viele Leute Hemmungen haben (für "Hemmungen haben" hat es doch sicher mal ein Verb gegeben...), solche Konstrukte zu gebrauchen. Damit wird die Sprache aber viel mehr und dauerhafter beeinträchtigt als durch die Fremdwörter selbst.

----------

## bernd

Hallo,

naja des Computers Sprache ist nun einmal English   :Very Happy: 

Gruß,

Bernd

----------

## Deever

Es gibt leute, die sich mit ^D ausloggen... :Wink: 

dev

----------

## Makido

falsch! der computer versteht kein englisch , sondern nur 1 und 0  :Smile: 

----------

## Kampi

 *beejay wrote:*   

> ... "ich habe gemerged" ..
> 
> 

 

ich finde solche ausdrücke nicht schlimm, wie soll man denn sonst sagen? ich habe das programm "verschmelzt". ich finde es aber auch immer lustig, wenn ich im  deutschen fernsehen audrücke wie "kolgate" höre. meiner meinung nach wird die zahnpaste "colgate" englisch gesprochen. außerdem ist die "deutsche" sprache nicht umbedingt richtiger. ich denke da an deutsche urlauber die ihre torte "mit schlag" wollen und genau so sollten sie sie auch bekommen.

----------

## wudmx

IMHO ist die verschmelzung im IT-sektor unabdingbar... wie ich schon oben geschrieben hab ist es viel zu oft einfach zu schwer, ein englisches computerwort in deutsche woerter zu bringen... 

und solche woerter wie emergen oder was weiss ich find ich ehrlich gesagt nicht schlimm! wobei ich "installieren per emerge" schon besser find, das geb ich zu!

kurz gesagt: wen es geht, sollte man deutsche fachwoerter bzw. dt. paraphrasen schon benutzen; wenn das nun mal nicht geht, dann stoerts mich auch nicht!

----------

## IWBCMAN

Da ich wahrscheinlich schon einer von diesen "denglisch sprechende Menschen" bin mußte ich mich Mal zum Wort melden. Wie es im ersten Satz wahrscheinlich schon aufgefallen ist-ist Deutsch nicht meine Muttersprache(eher des Vaters-obwohl von ihm habe ich nur einige ober-bayerische Redewendenungen aus den früh fünfziger gelernt). Als "Ami" bin ich unterwegs hier in Deutshland seit etwa 9 Jahren(Dt. TempusKaususLocalisModalis-En.~umgekehrt)....Naja- wie man sehen kann habe ich euere grammatikalischen Regeln nicht so ganz richtig hingekriegt.  

Als "Ami" bin ich eine ständige Quelle von neue Wortschöpfungen(UnDingen) gewesen-und zwar von den übleren Sorte- "denglisch". Persönlich ziehe ich es vor Deutsche Wörter zu benutzen wo das nun Mal geht-da ich euere Sprache gern habe. Lüstigerweise rede ich mehr "rein deutsch"(abgeshen von Artikel/Endung/Wortstellung/Pronomenfehler) als viele jügendlichen die ich hier kennengelernt habe. 

Englisch Wörter, und par extension "denglische" Wörter sind FREMDwörter- sie eigenen sich Identitäten zu bilden, dadurch daß man darauf rekurriert. So bilden sich "cliquen" und andere soziale Gruppierungen, die sich auszeichnen durch die Sprache, die sie sprechen und miteinadner teilen-daß dieser Wörter Fremdwörter sind, verschaffen sie auch eine gewißer "sperrige" Funktion, welches für die Identität einzelner Menschen in solcher Gruppeirung wichtig sind. Die deutche Werbundgindustrie hat schon vor etlichen Jahren entdeckt, daß Produkten welchen mit englische Wörter versehen sind, viel "cooler" sind für Kinder, and als Verkaufstrategie, ist diesen Konzept abermals schon aufgegangen.

Als "Philosoph", maße ich es mir an, ein Wortschmieder zu sein. Da die dt. Sprache für mich eine Lego-system ist, kann man viel spaß mit den beihnahen unendlichen Kombinierbarkeit von Wortteilen in Deutsch haben. Mein größte Problem, philsophisch gesehen, ist daß ich nicht mehr meine Gedanken in englisch rückübersetzen kann- da das was einer einfällt in Deutsch, fällt einer nicht ohne weiters ein ins Englisch-wohl bemerkt auch umgekehrt. 

"runterladen" geht so- "gedownloadet" ist einfach albern. Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie "uploading" sagen soll- da "aufladen" schon besetzt ist. "neue gebootet" ist für mich auch siemlich gängig. Und lassen wir uns auch erhlich sein- Computer-sprache, nicht c/C++/Java etc., sondern das Reden über Computers ist eine FREMDsprache für die meisten Leute, die davon keien Ahnung haben. Mit "denglische" Wörter da reingemischt ist es nicht deswegen noch befremdlicher für die Meisten Menschen, da sie sowieso nur Bahnhof dem bez. verstehen.

----------

## Genone

Englische oder denglische Begriffe find ich nicht sonderlich schlimm, was mir viel mehr Sorgen macht ist wenn teilweise Abkürzungen wie LOL oder ROTFL im Alltag (also abseits von Chats, Mail und Co) benutzt werden. Im Computerbereich ist Englisch nunmal die vorherschende Sprache und das ist auch gut so (wer schon einmal eine deutsche Programmiersprache gesehen hat weiß was ich meine  :Twisted Evil: ) Gewaltsame Eindeutschungen sind schlimm, in der Schule hab ich mal einige Beispiele für deutsche Versionen von Fremdwörtern gehört (die sich zum Glück nicht durchgesetzt haben), da standen einem die Haare zu Berge.

----------

## c07

 *IWBCMAN wrote:*   

> Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie "uploading" sagen soll- da "aufladen" schon besetzt ist.

 

Korrekt wär "hinaufladen" oder kurz "naufladen". Manche sagen auch "raufladen", was eigentlich falsch ist, weil es die Abkürzung von "heraufladen" ist und damit voraussetzt, dass man selber "oben" ist, aber das wird inzwischen nicht mehr immer so empfunden.

----------

## Genone

also ich sag immer hochladen.

----------

## mondauge

Hi,

interessante Diskussion. Wenn ich so drüber nachdenk bin ich gelegentlich auch son ein denglisch Sprecher... Bringt der Freundeskreis halt so mit sich. Da wird sich wahrscheinlich keiner gegen wehren können. Wobei ich denke, dass einige Wörter schon übersetzt werden könnten. Hoch- bzw. Runterladen klingt doch schon mal ganz gut.

Anders verhält es sich bei Wörtern, bei denen eine Übersetzung einfach lächerlich klingt. Wasserknopf oder Wasserschaltfläche anstatt Aqua-Button... oder mal ein deutsches Wort für dropshadow?

Mich würde mal interessieren wie ein English-Native-Speaker so Wörter wahrnimmt? Für uns würde doch Fallschatten anstatt dropshadow auch blöd klingen, oder?

andi

----------

## de4d

da ich inzwsichen die diskussion witzig find will ich auch mal meinen senf abgeben ^^:

im algemeinen halte ich es (wie auch von anderen hier erwaehnt) fuer sinnvoll und hilfreich sich an begriffen aus anderen sprachen zu bedienen (vergreifen?) um damit sachverhalte simpler und kuerzer auszudruecken. also wer wuerde schon im ernst deutsche begriffe (teilweise schon erwaehnt) fuer 'compiler', 'browser' (blaetterer?!), gateway, server oder client verwenden wenn es diese geben wuerde? viele abkuerzungen werden ja sinnigerweise auch nicht uebersetzt, sondern einfach importiert (was schon beim CPU anfaengt).

komplizierter wird es natuerlich bei verben ...

 *c07 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das "...ed" ist definitiv falsch. Man kann diese Wörter schon eindeutschen, aber dann muss es natürlich "downgeloadet" oder bestenfalls "gedownloadet" heißen. Das Deutsche konjugiert halt (wie fast alle Sprachen) fremde Verben nach den eigenen Regeln.
> 
> 

 

diese ansicht find ich etwas seltsam. wenn in der sprache schon eine entsprechende verbform vorsieht (wie hier past participle) dann sollte man auch nicht die rechtschreibung neu erfinden. downGEloadeT klingt in meinen ohren/augen mindestens doppelt so abgebrochen wie downloaded. wieso die welt neu erfinden? vielleicht werden sich irgendwann mal composita (compositums??) deutscher verben mit praefixen aus dem englischen finden, die dann mit recht auch deutsch konjugiert werden koennten, aber solange ein wort englisch ist ist es nunmal englisch.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Seltsamer ist da eher, dass die Mehrzahl von Substantiven meistens nach den originalen Regeln gebildet wird. Beides trifft übrigens auch auf lateinische Fremdwörter zu, die es schon seit Jahrhunderten gibt.
> 
> 

 

wie wuerden denn 'lexikons', 'atlaesse' oder auch (festhalten) 'das frame' -> 'die framen' klingen?

in meinen augen ist es eher eine art indikator fuer verplantheit, wenn ich saetze lese in denen (fremdsprach) begriffe vergewaltigt werden, indem sie segmentiert werden, um irgendwie halbwegs 'deutsche' grammatik anwendbar zu machen (GEdownGEloadeT) oder irgendein genus zugewiesen bekommen ('die' CPU, 'der' Pixel, 'die' VM etc...) nur weil der autor offensichtlich nicht weiss was die abkuerzungen bedeuten oder dass dinge im englischen halt nun mal neutrum sind.

just my 2 centen

----------

## Lizzard

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es zeugt von einem beschraenkten Geist wenn Mensch sich zu einem Wort nur eine Schreibweise vorstellen kann !
> 
> 

 

----------

## toskala

naja, um jetz mal die suse hier zu  zitieren: 

```
kind prozess getötet
```

 na, also ich bitt euch, da bleib ich doch lieber beim englischen  :Smile: 

----------

## c07

 *de4d wrote:*   

> viele abkuerzungen werden ja sinnigerweise auch nicht uebersetzt, sondern einfach importiert (was schon beim CPU anfaengt).

 

Ausgesprochen werden die gebräuchlicheren davon aber doch meistens deutsch (spätestens Sachen wie WWW), und wer CPU (wie üblich) weibliches Geschlecht gibt, wird auch den Genitiv deutsch (ohne s) bilden.

 *de4d wrote:*   

>  *c07 wrote:*   Das "...ed" ist definitiv falsch. Man kann diese Wörter schon eindeutschen, aber dann muss es natürlich "downgeloadet" oder bestenfalls "gedownloadet" heißen. Das Deutsche konjugiert halt (wie fast alle Sprachen) fremde Verben nach den eigenen Regeln. 
> 
> diese ansicht find ich etwas seltsam. wenn in der sprache schon eine entsprechende verbform vorsieht (wie hier past participle) dann sollte man auch nicht die rechtschreibung neu erfinden.

 

Eine Sprache, die nicht mehr die Kraft hat, fremde Bestandteile selektiv zu integrieren, sondern gleich ganze Bildungsmechanismen mitübernehmen muss, ist praktisch tot. Fremdwörter find ich nicht weiter schlimm, einzelne Bildungsmechanismen (wie z.B. "macht Sinn") auch nicht, aber wenn eine andere Sprache unangepasst eingemischt wird, wird mir übel. Das muss auf Zitate u.Ä. begrenzt bleiben.

Auch das Lateinische hat ein Partizip der Vergangenheit. Trotzdem wird es bei Fremdwörtern nach den völlig anderen deutschen Regeln gebildet, wenn es nicht direkt als verselbständigtes Wort übernommen worden ist.

Englisch "...ed" und deutsch "...et" werden übrigens verschieden ausgesprochen. Zu einer reinen Rechtschreibfrage wird es erst dann, wenn man das "...ed" mit starkem deutschen Akzent (also mit Auslautverhärtung) ausspricht.

 *de4d wrote:*   

> downGEloadeT klingt in meinen ohren/augen mindestens doppelt so abgebrochen wie downloaded. wieso die welt neu erfinden? 

 

Wenn "downloaded" als verselbständigtes englisches Adjektiv empfunden wird, ist es so ok. Aber normalerweise ist es eben eher Partizip von "downloaden", wo ja schon der Infinitiv "neu erfunden" ist. Oder benutzt du den ohne die deutsche Endung "...en"?

 *de4d wrote:*   

> wie wuerden denn 'lexikons', 'atlaesse' oder auch (festhalten) 'das frame' -> 'die framen' klingen?

 

Alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung. Für Kinder ist "Atlässe" völlig normal, bis sie den Sonderfall gelernt haben (dass Google nur 1 Seite damit kennt, erstaunt mich eigentlich auch). Die Bildung der Mehrzahl ist aber im Deutschen so unregelmäßig und kompliziert, dass sich die meisten Fremdwörter nicht zuverlässig in dieses Schema pressen lassen. Und die Ausweichlösung mit "...s" ist ja auch nur ein ziemlich junger Import.

 *de4d wrote:*   

> in meinen augen ist es eher eine art indikator fuer verplantheit, wenn ich saetze lese in denen (fremdsprach) begriffe vergewaltigt werden, indem sie segmentiert werden, um irgendwie halbwegs 'deutsche' grammatik anwendbar zu machen (GEdownGEloadeT) oder irgendein genus zugewiesen bekommen ('die' CPU, 'der' Pixel, 'die' VM etc...) nur weil der autor offensichtlich nicht weiss was die abkuerzungen bedeuten oder dass dinge im englischen halt nun mal neutrum sind.

 

Die Segmentierung in "down" und "load" muss man natürlich nicht machen. Aber weil das Englische dem Deutschen doch sehr ähnlich ist und auch eine sehr gebräuchliche Fremdsprache ist, kann man die Zerlegung analog zu vergleichbaren deutschen Wörtern schon machen.

Das grammatikalische Geschlecht von Fremdwörtern wird in der Tat oft seltsam gewählt. Aber das Übernehmen aus der Ursprungssprache ist nur eine der Möglichkeiten. Man könnte genauso das natürliche Geschlecht (was beim Englischen meistens dasselbe bedeutet), das der wörtlichen Übersetzung oder das von ähnlich klingenden Wörtern nehmen. Das Übernehmen des fremden Genus scheitert spätestens dann, wenn es in der Zielsprache nicht existiert. Unsere Dreiteilung ist ja eine Besonderheit, die es so fast nur in indogermanischen Sprachen gibt. Wenn ein fremdsprachiger Fachausdruck einen einheimischen ersetzt, bekommt er umgangssprachlich aber meistens einfach dessen Geschlecht übertragen (z.B. URL für Adresse, Pixel für Punkt). Eine gewisse Uneinigkeit über das grammatikalische Geschlecht ist ja auch gar nichts Besonderes. Auch bei rein deutschen Wörtern gibt es da regional ziemliche Unterschiede.

Übrigens zum "Hochladen": In Norddeutschland, wo man auch eine Treppe hochgehen kann, kann man natürlich auch so sagen. Im Süden kann dagegen bestenfalls eine Bombe hochgehn.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

also das dümmste was ich bisher an übersetzungswahn sah  kommt aus redmond.

oder was haltet er davon?

englisch: DUN = Dial Up Networking

deutsch: DFÜ = Datenfernübertragung

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Genone

Hättest du HWV (für "Hochwählverbindung") besser gefunden   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ne das nicht. aber ich denke mal  wählnetz verbindung (WNV) hätte es eher getroffen. datenfernübertragung kannst du ja auch über ne LAN verbindung mittles gateway machen. von daher ist der begriff für mich eher irreführend bzw. falsch.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## toskala

Internetverbindungsfreigabe... Netzwerküberbrückung... ich sach nix mehr  :Wink: 

----------

## de4d

co7:

wahrscheinlich ist es einfach nur ansichtssache wie man mit fremdsprachworten letztendlich umgeht... ich halte allerdings die deutsche sprache && grammatik nicht fuer so extrem toll, dass ich sie wo ueberall moeglich zur anwendung bringen will...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> z.B. URL für Adresse, Pixel für Punkt
> 
> 

 

das ist schlicht falsch

es wuerde bestimmt keine unified resource locators geben, wenn das ein synonym fuer address waere.

fuer mich bleibt also entweder wort komplett uebersetzen: "vereinheitlichter resourcen zeiger/lokalisierer?" was abartig bekloppt klingt, oder man bleibt einfach beim URL, wenn man URL meint (und damit beim neutrum).

ein pixel ist auch kein punkt, das waere dot, point, full stop, spot, mark oder sowas in der richtung.... bleibt wieder 'bildelement' (BiEl?) oder das schon gebraeuchliche PixEl ...

----------

## c07

DFÜ gibts schon länger als Microsoft (siehe z.B. hier (lesenswert)). Sicher ist es nicht das ganz genau passende Gegenstück zu "Dial Up Networking", aber für die Anwender war es damals praktisch dasselbe. Von daher war diese Übertragung so schlecht nicht.

 *de4d wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   z.B. URL für Adresse, Pixel für Punkt 
> 
> das ist schlicht falsch

 

Das eine ist eine Konkretisierung vom anderen. Und es muss auch gar nicht richtig sein, sondern es muss nur die Mehrheit der Benutzer für richtig halten, damit es sich durchsetzt. Sprache ist kein rein logisch aufgebautes Gebilde.

Ich selber sag das und nicht der Pixel, aber die URL ist mir nicht wiedersinnig genug, dass ich mich deswegen vom allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch absetzen müsste, obwohl man durchaus dieser Meinung sein kann.Last edited by c07 on Sun Feb 13, 2005 7:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Tja, bei weiterem Interesse am Thema oder einem netten Flamewar (huch da überfällt mich Englisch schon wieder  :Wink: , schaut euch mal das an: http://www.vds-ev.de/

----------

## geta

Ich finde es gar nicht schlimm, dass gewisse englische Wörter aus der Welt der Computer (Rechner?) eingedeutsch oder unverändert benutzt werden. Ich kenne für viele Wörter keine passende, deutschsprachige Alternative. Als Beispiele: Router (Wegweiser?), Gateway (Torweg?) oder Software (Weichware? - wobei ja das Wort "Programm" benutzt wird).

Was mich viel mehr erschreckt (und meine zweite Muttersprache ist Englisch) sind die vielen Modewörter, die die deutschen Wörter ersetzen: z.B. "Kids" statt Kinder, "Weekend" statt "Wochenende" oder "Bike" statt "Velo/Fahrrad" oder sogar als Ersatzwort für "Motorrad". Über solche Veränderungen in der Umgangs- und Schriftsprache sollte man sich ernsthaftere Gedanken machen. Da sind eingedeutschte Fachbegriffe, für die nun mal kein besseres deutschsprachiges Wort existieren, das weitaus kleinere Übel.

----------

